# Nuge on HUCKABEE



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

Go Uncle Ted!!


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I think Ted and Mike are on the same page, but we will see.


----------



## blazer36 (Mar 29, 2009)

hes my hero and blood brother , for life , and my son is following in my foot steps, its in the wind


----------



## wadevb1 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ted is way over the top for me. Mike, I like his thought process and speaking style.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'll be watching, Go Uncle Ted! :thumbs_up


----------



## KsKid (Dec 16, 2005)

He is alittle wild in some aspects. But, he is a very intelligent man and actually knows more than people think. He doesn't just talk about the issues but is actually very educated on the things he talks of. If all of us were as PRO-ACTIVE as Ted this country would be in a better state than it is. JMO


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

KsKid said:


> If all of us were as PRO-ACTIVE as Ted this country would be in a better state than it is. JMO




I agree 100%


----------



## OpenSeason1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Christopher67 said:


> I agree 100%


+1!!!!!!


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

Go Ted go.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ted is the man!!! I hope Huckabee fairs well too.


----------



## lonewolf65 (Jan 4, 2008)

TED ROCK,S........ we should all stand behind him , the world would be a better place


----------



## WhataBuck (Dec 12, 2010)

We had a huge tea party rally down town San Antonio a while back... Glenn Beck was here and Ted ROCKED Alamo Plaza!!!!! Wish the tea party movement would KEEP MOVING!!!


----------



## Xmxer (Jan 1, 2007)

The problem this country has is that the majority of the people want everything my "neighbor" has and don't want to do anything for it. And when you get a person like our failure at the top promising hope they all will follow just like he is the pide pipper, and they truly don't look around and see where they/he are heading. Go uncle Ted and Mike, the more I read about Mike and watch his show the more I admire the guy.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Is it as much "PRO-ACTIVE" as self promotion??? Sometimes I wonder.I am in no way a TED hater.Sometimes he comes off as if nothing in this world matters but "His" GOD giving rights and screw everyone else...Which is the same self centered thought process as the Anti Hunter groups.


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

Is it as much "PRO-ACTIVE" as self promotion??? Sometimes I wonder.I am in no way a TED hater.Sometimes he comes off as if nothing in this world matters but "His" GOD giving rights and screw everyone else...Which is the same self centered thought process as the Anti Hunter groups. 

I have heard Ted Nugent speak on several occasions and did not get this impression. 
He tells it like it is without interjecting any politically correct statements, and definitely ruffles some feathers among the liberal set.
GO TED!!


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

The only problem I have is Huckabee Pardoned a killer that never should have gotten out then he came to Washington and killed cops. I wont ever watch anything from Huckabee. Would not want to give the impression that he has any support from me.


----------



## lonewolf65 (Jan 4, 2008)

:moviecorn


----------



## lonewolf65 (Jan 4, 2008)

still say ted rock's


----------



## jseamless (Jun 6, 2010)

I think Ted is a funny guy. He is definitely a patriot in my book!


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Tio Ted, might be wrong, but never in doubt! That is a good place to start. Shalom! Juanmaria


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ted is all about self promotion.
Ted is all about, speaking out for whats right.
Ted is Ted.

We need about 300 million "Ted's" in this country to get back to whats right.


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

I don't want to start a war here, but it makes me want to vomit when someone calls Ted a patriot. He dodged the draft.


----------



## bwrong (Jun 16, 2003)

"He dodged the draft." And a real family man. ukey:ukey:


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

*Ted Nugent and Mike Huckabee*

Two very intelligent *Americans *who have not forgotten what this country stand for and are not afraid to speak out about it. God bless them both!


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I really like the Huck, and pray he becomes our next president. I really like the Nuge, and watch all his shows. However, I dont think this is a real good political move for the Huck. Somethings just dont go together. For instance, I love Bacon, and I love Ice cream, Bacon and Ice cream together wouldnt be good. Get my point.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

13bonatter69 said:


> I really like the Huck, and pray he becomes our next president. I really like the Nuge, and watch all his shows. However, I dont think this is a real good political move for the Huck. Somethings just dont go together. For instance, I love Bacon, and I love Ice cream, Bacon and Ice cream together wouldnt be good. Get my point.


Bacon Ice Cream! I would love to try it! :teeth::thumbs_up


----------



## BLACK MAX (Nov 14, 2010)

Ted for president!!!


----------



## braxton1127 (Dec 11, 2010)

Ted calls em as he sees em no holds barred, great guy imo


----------



## split_toe (Jun 21, 2007)

NICE JOB UNCLE TED, proud to be from ARKANSAS


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

can someone post a link to watch this...other than you tube. i live in china you tube doesnt work here... i really would love to watch it. thanks


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

bwrong said:


> "He dodged the draft." And a real family man. ukey:ukey:


Rush Limbaugh fits that model.
I like Rush regardless.
Some mistakes dont negate the truths


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sivart said:


> I don't want to start a war here, but it makes me want to vomit when someone calls Ted a patriot. He dodged the draft.


So did many people that are doing great things for this country today.
Poor reason for denouncing him.

Now if he was like Ted Kennedy...I'd agree with you!


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

No thanks on Huck. We can do better.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

Ted is Ted.....I like his message 90% of the time......don't care for his delivery 50% of the time. HIs history is what it is, but we all need forgiveness, don't we. He is a far different man now than he was in the late 60's and 70's.
We all have strength's and weaknesses..........some will see them opposite of what we see them.
I like Mike, I appreciate Ted.........I dislike when people negate accomplishment and obsess about failure....support those who support your opinion, and politely disagree if they do not.
Ted and Mike definitely stand on conviction and have not been perfect....like the rest of us....they have made decisions that worked out differently than planned......but they stand on their convictions, and I respect that......and most of the time, I agree with both of them.


----------



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Sunday Sunday Sunday!


----------



## Hemi (Feb 13, 2005)

We all make mistakes. No telling what the lawyers and aids were telling him. I like Huckbee.


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

alwayslookin said:


> Ted is Ted.....I like his message 90% of the time......don't care for his delivery 50% of the time. HIs history is what it is, but we all need forgiveness, don't we. He is a far different man now than he was in the late 60's and 70's.
> We all have strength's and weaknesses..........some will see them opposite of what we see them.
> I like Mike, I appreciate Ted.........I dislike when people negate accomplishment and obsess about failure....support those who support your opinion, and politely disagree if they do not.
> Ted and Mike definitely stand on conviction and have not been perfect....like the rest of us....they have made decisions that worked out differently than planned......but they stand on their convictions, and I respect that......and most of the time, I agree with both of them.


Well said alwayslookin. I agree with you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Ted Nugent is the last American hero. He doesn't mess around and always says what needs to be said. The fact of the matter is, we need more Ted Nugents in the world. Only thing is, I don't know if the world could handle more than one Uncle Ted.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

i have met huckabee many times. i can tell you those two are not on the same page. Huckabee says what he thinks people want to hear, Ted is speaking from his own believes and heart. I have a feeling Huckabee will be ripped a new one sometime during this program


----------



## DoWorkSon (Aug 5, 2010)

Right..dodged the draft. A REAL American hero...NOT!

Sorry, he hurts to GOP more than he helps by pushing necessary independent voters, such as myself, to the side.

I know a great many who think he "represents" the GOP. While I think he does HELP hunting, I think he does nothing but hurts the GOP chances of taking back this country in 2012.

Any candidate would do well to distance themselves from him in an effort to woo the necessary independent voters! 



XRingOrNothing said:


> Ted Nugent is the last American hero. He doesn't mess around and always says what needs to be said. The fact of the matter is, we need more Ted Nugents in the world. Only thing is, I don't know if the world could handle more than one Uncle Ted.


----------



## Gurn (Jul 25, 2007)

If hangin out with Rev Wright for 20ys didnt stop the independents from votin for Obama. Recon Old Ted aint gonna hurt anybody much.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Gurn said:


> If hangin out with Rev Wright for 20ys didnt stop the independents from votin for Obama. Recon Old Ted aint gonna hurt anybody much.


*:thumbs_up*


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2011)

Mike and Ted in 2012


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

XRingOrNothing said:


> Ted Nugent is the last American hero. He doesn't mess around and always says what needs to be said. .


Really - I would be willing to argue on this point - there are tens of thousands of brave men and women fighting for this country every day that I consider heroes.

Teds message most of the time can be really good - his delivery style not so much.

As a conservative I wish Glenn Beck would just go away - his antics and carrying on is all for ratings. All sizzle very little steak.

Speaking of everyone wanting what the neighbor has. This new Gov in Wisconsin thinks the same way, he wants everyone to have the same thing, not work for it, not go get it. But bring down certain folks to his level - college drop out, poor student. He has the entire state fighting amongst themselves, never mind the laws he is breaking - thats another story.

One major issue is the two party system - its broken on both sides of the aisle. Most politicians are in it for the money, they always got their hands out come election time, then they got to pay it all back somehow. How are we the people ever going to benefit when its the special interest groups - both sides that get all the attention.


----------



## always (Feb 4, 2011)

I get your point about the bacon and ice cream. But as for Ted and Huck niether one of them worry too much about good political moves and thats why I think they will go together just fine. JMHO


----------



## scotty544 (Sep 7, 2006)

Teds TV show can swing from humorus to horribley lame very quickly, hes a little too screwy for my taste. I dont think hunting ranches should even be considered hunting. The true hunters of America are NOT on TV. Huckabee on the other hand has my VOTE hands down!


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

bwrong said:


> "He dodged the draft." And a real family man. ukey:ukey:


That would be Ex-Prez Bill Clinton!


----------

